# Kelly Ryan - Exclusive Interview From Jail!



## Arnold (Aug 9, 2006)

www.bodybuilding.com/fun/brenda45.htm


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2006)

> Something had gone horribly wrong in the supposed healthiest of industries



that indusrty is anything but healthy!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2006)

they are so fucked.


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 9, 2006)

i didnt know anything about this cause im in the uk 

whats the script does everyone think their guilty


----------



## Arnold (Aug 9, 2006)

yes, I think most people think their guilty based on what we have heard.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 9, 2006)

Brenda:  "So, Kelly, your hair is, like, so totally awesome!"

Kelly: "Omigod Brenda, your skin is so smooth, there isn't a wrinkle on you."

Brenda: "Thanks Kells...Ok, so Kelly, I am not going to do the conventional thing and ask you if you killed that woman or something.  That would be so lame.  I think a better direction for this interview is to ask you how you keep such fabulous hair and stay totally in shape in this icky prison, you are an inspiration to every woman."

Kelly: "Brenda, you are a super friend, BFFs for life."

Vapid cunts.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 9, 2006)

lol


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> i didnt know anything about this cause im in the uk
> 
> whats the script does everyone think their guilty




I think they are guilty and that is all that should matter.   




> Brenda: "So, Kelly, your hair is, like, so totally awesome!"
> 
> Kelly: "Omigod Brenda, your skin is so smooth, there isn't a wrinkle on you."
> 
> ...



that was my favorite part of the article!


Actually, I felt like the author talked about herself as much as (if not more) then the person being featured in the piece.  What a terrible journalist.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 9, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Actually, I felt like the author talked about herself as much as (if not more) then the person being featured in the piece.  What a terrible journalist.




Patrick, she is a woman first, journalist second, if ever.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Patrick, she is a woman first, journalist second, if ever.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2006)

"We talked girl talk about skin and hair. She said she loved my highlights and stood up to show me how healthy and full her hair was. I was astounded! I had never seen Kelly's hair so luxurious and long! It was beautiful. I told her so and she went on to say she had not felt so healthy in years. Kelly also commented on the smoothness of the skin on my face."

 

Brendas face looks like a truck ran it over a few times.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> "We talked girl talk about skin and hair. She said she loved my highlights and stood up to show me how healthy and full her hair was. I was astounded! I had never seen Kelly's hair so luxurious and long! It was beautiful. I told her so and she went on to say she had not felt so healthy in years. Kelly also commented on the smoothness of the skin on my face."
> 
> 
> 
> Brendas face looks like a truck ran it over a few times.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 9, 2006)

YEs, isn't it amazing what *forced detox* can do for a gals face and hair??


----------



## darreng (Aug 9, 2006)

the interview was done in HORRIBLE taste. WHat an awful journalist...and she thought she was being so creative and cute thats the frightening part. Even thou Kelly Ryan is most likely guilty, but this woman called herself a friend and the whole article was completely written about Kellys bad situation and how fascinated she was by the whole situation. She didnt feel an ounce bad for her friend she only appeared to want to show everyone that she is soooo cool cause she visited the great Kelly Ryan in jail. Was probably the most insensitive article ive ever seen (not that kelly deserves sensitivity), but still


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 10, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I think they are guilty and that is all that should matter.



i was talking to a judge in scotland the other day he says he wants u to come over and have a look at a few case out here and just let him know which way to go with them


----------



## LoadedBats (Aug 11, 2006)

*C*an't *U*nderstand *N*ormal *T*hinking


----------

